# Other Steelhead



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

As Southeast Michigan fisherman, we are steelhead-challenged. We can go to the Huron for the occassional undersized trout( except for that steelplugger guy), or we can cross the state for better fishing. Of course, if the fishing is good there, it's crowded. Does anyone know of any good spots within 3 or 4 hours drive in Ontario or Ohio? I've heard rumors of good fishing on the Canadian side of Lake Huron and Lake Erie, as well as Ohio, but nothing about the crowds. I've also heard rumors about the Huron above Flat Rock, but can't find a launch. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

What is up with that Steelplugger guy.

He slays them every time! Man, I must suck at fishing!


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

I think he just has a trick camera that changes shad into steelhead.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

There is some great steelheading over on the Ontario side. I'll drop a few names as these rivers usually only get heavy pressure for a few weeks during peak runs. 

1) The Grand (Lake Ontario Tib)
2) 9 Mile (Lake Huron Trib)
3) Maitland (Lake Huron)
4) Saugeen (Lake Huron)

There are several other smaller tribs that get decent returns. But I'm not giving those ones away.

The Saugeen is an Ontario gem. This river has alot of differnt types of stretches. Great Browns if you can't find the steelhead. 

I hope that helps you a little.


----------



## Bonesaw00 (Jun 25, 2006)

There is no shortage of resources on where to fish if you search the right way. Not everyone is afraid they won't catch fish, just pull up google and search away. 

I had to make a delivery to Erie, PA and I asked the guy who took the package if there was any good fishing around the area? He almost wouldn't shut up and said if he wasn't working he would take me down there himself. 

Almost any trib on the south side of erie has killer Steelie runs, somehow we get the short end of the stick...


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

Walnut, elk, and conneat creeks are about four hours away and have excellent steelhead fishing, PA liscense is about 67 bucks for one year good form date of purchase,I have made two trips this year and in the first hour on walnut I was 4 for 8 for. there are crowds but usually there are more fish than people. conneaut creek is in ohio and is a little closer I never fished it but stopped buy on my way home yesterday and saw a guy land 6-7 pounder. Crowds do gather friday thru monday, tues wed thurs are best days. feel free to send pm for more info


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Mattm is correct about the fish in PA. I've fished Elk Creek, walnut creek and conneat creek two years in a row during april. Its about a 4 hour drive from detroit, its got lots of fish. Its a strictly put and take fishery, due to the rivers bottom, no reproduction is even possible. Problem #1, its all slate bottom, and whenever the rain/snow comes, the river literally gets blown out within almost minutes. Even a 1/4 inch of rain renders this fishery useless. #2 If the river is low like last year, the fish get line shy fast, and this river is unlike any river we have in michigan, there is little to no cover. In deep holes the river is usually less then 6 ft. The best way to describe this river is by imagining I-75 flooding, and thats pretty much what the rivers of northeast Ohio, and Nortwest Pa look like. Its a crapshoot heading out to PA, and for that reason, and that reason only, we've all but eliminated the yearly trip to Girard, Pennsylvania. To be honest, while the fish are there, they don't even fight as good as the stocked michigan steelies, could be the strain, and they aren't nearly as big. Its been my experience, a 26" fish is on the upper side of the spectrum down there, with most being 22-25.


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

I lived in Clarkston for years, you can get to Cleveland in 3 hours from there. I have fished every Erie trib multiple times. I recommend the following rivers to check out: the Grand, the Chargrin, the Vermillion, the Rocky, Conneaut Creek. The Rock and the Vermillion are on the west side of Cleveland, the others the east side, with Conneaut being about an hour east from the city. Then if you head about 30 minutes further west you can hit Elk or Walnut Creek in PA.

You can get tons numbers fishing any of these. The average fish is about 5-6lbs. The Ohio DNR stocks over 400,000 smolts a year in these rivers. Conneaut gets stocking from the Ohio DNR and the PA DNR.

If you plan on going, as mentioned before make sure to check the weather, all these rivers can get blown out very quick. However, the PA rivers clear in a day or two. Hit those when the water is dropping, otherwise they get way too clear (they are slate bottoms). PM me if you want any more info.


----------



## BigEyeHunter (Nov 26, 2003)

If you are looking for a day trip look no further than the west side of Cleveland. From where I live I can get to the Vermillion river in two hours. As a matter of fact I think I am going to head to the rocky on thurs. There fish may not be as big but I find the fishing just as much fun. I like the simple fact that sometimes when i fish down there i can fish a whole day without losing a rig, only having to retie after a few fish. Also as said before fishing in Ohio is all about making it down there when the rivers have the right flows.


----------



## fynatic (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey guys, I live in Ontario and I would say the fishing is far better on the south side erie. We do have some nice rivers that have a good runs of steelhead. However, our ministry is currently focussing on reproduction and river rehab not stocking. We do get some nice runs on some of our Huron and Georgian Bay tribs thank to Michigans stocking and Lake Ontrio has some good numbers but we still have a long ways to go before we see some serious numbers. Im actually considering making a trip to Ohio in the near future. Tight Lines...oh and dont get me wrong we do have some nice river here, but you have to time it right and get there early or during the week to avoid the crowds....we actuall have a little town that we've started to call tangleburry


----------



## Steelybri (Jan 28, 2007)

I have been fishing in the rocky river this year and have pulled out 3 to 4 fish a day. the smallest yet has been around 24inches. every time on an all black jig and single maggot. I had the best luck about 3 or so miles upstream from the water treatment plant off Detroit road in Rocky River.(the city) a good site to go to to see the flow charts and water depth and temp is steelheadquarters . com


----------



## Frogfish01 (Jan 25, 2007)

How about a 2-3 hour drive UP North? The Rifle River and Au Sable will get you some good steelies!

You could also cross the state to try the St. Joes...


----------

